# Can this Draft horse be used for jumping



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I dn't know if THAT draft horse can be used for jumping, but there certainly are some that make great jumpers. she looks like a draft cross, no? looks like a nice , handy horse.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hanoveria n crossed with an iris h draught and 8 years old 17.2 hands u do have a video of her cantering and trotting if that would help I really want to meet her but it's a drive for me so I want to make sure.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Also how is her conformation for a cross and at 17.2 i hope i fit her okay I'm 5 ft r 4 inches but i carry my height in my legs for breeches I need a long and tall boots I get a tall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone else I would love to hear from more people=)


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

There are a lot of draft crosses who jump very well. Like any other horse, it just depends on the horse and what they like to do. I don't think you'll really know until you meet her. Take your trainer with you if you can.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Considering the rider in the first picture is whacking her to get he over a jump she could walk over... Maybe not the best 3'9 prospect. 

IMO draft really shouldn't be used primarily as jumpers. They bodies are very heavy and it's hard on their joints. They also tend to be very heavy on the forehand. Remember, they were meant to pull things. A draft cross would be nice, but you really have to watch the conformation. A heavy horse with light bone just won't hold up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I like her shes cute! Go try her out you never know you guys might have an unstoppable bond with her! It might be meant to be! Test her out!


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a video link if it helps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3vVO7jIWpw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't see any reason why she couldn't be a decent jumper. Irish Draft/Warmblood crosses often make good jumpers, as well as event and hunt horses. She looks proportionate and I don't see any glaringly obvious conformational faults. It looks like she has a reasonable bascule over the jump in that one picture, though I'm not sure what the rider's doing. It looks like the rider smacked her and forced her over that fence, and it looks like her take off point was really close to the fence. I feel like this is a rider issue first, and that the horse may need some gymnastic work to help with her rythm and approaches. If that's the case, it's nothing that can't be fixed. At 17.2 hands working up to 3'9" courses should not be too much of a challenge for her, as long as she has the heart for it.

It is true that drafts and draft crosses can be heavy on the forehand, which can make it tough for them to jump, but this is not true of all of them. This mare does not look too heavy in her build, and even horses that want to naturally move on their forehand can be encouraged to get off the forehand with proper training and exercise. It can be a challenge but it is not an impossible task.

My own horse is a Shire/TB cross and she is heavier than the mare you're considering. My horse loves her forehand, and the problem was perpetuated by an old hip injury (since fully healed but her way of going was habit), and even I have been able to get her off the forehand enough to clear some fences. I have jumped her up to 3'6" already and only took a few months worth of weekly jumping lessons with her. She's 17 hands tall and hops over anything lower than 4' like it's nothing. Keep in mind, not all draft crosses are like that, but they can be found.

I suggest you give this mare some more thought. If you're hesitant to travel a long distance to see her in person, request more videos first (specifically a jumping video).


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not looking for the next upper level show horse i mainly want one that i could have fun with and go to local shows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

i watched the video and she looks good and cooperative other than throwing her head but every horse does that once and a while! I like her!!


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not looking for upper level horse just local shows but you guys probably know some people take them really seriously I don't mind if I don't place but I hope this horse would be okay at jumping. She seems more finely built not huge Draft type but can someone access her conformation for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry thought the first one didn't go through that's why i repeated my self forgot to look on second page
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what is like without the tie down, dont know if its the training or the rider but she needs some work. 
In the first pics posted, she does not look 17.2 hands , or that person standing next to her is Tall. 
she is cute, her neck ties in low , a little on the fat side, but being part draft she always will be , seems to have decent legs. 
She is a cute horse and does not have any glaring faults


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

The owner uses it I have not tried her out yet but she is only 8 years old I think I have heard that drafts mature slower


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Drafts do tend to mature slower, but by 8 she should be done maturing. 

She did not look happy about something in the video when asked to canter. Not sure if it was something the rider was doing or if she needs work. I like her though, I'd take her


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

First off - the modern day Irish Draft isn't in any way comparable to the type of cart horse draft type - they've been bred to be riding horses for years now and make excellent hunting and showjumping horses. They never were your typical heavy farm horse and the original ID's were much smaller than they are now as Clydesdale was crossed into them to make a bigger heavier type - it was a disaster and has been bred out of them over the years.
The Hanoverian breed also make good showjumpers so its a good cross
I see no reason why she shouldn't do well - she just needs more schooling and a lot of fitness work to get her there
I'm about your height and competed on a 17.2 Irish Draft x TB for a long time with no trouble at all - getting on is the hardest part and getting them used to having a rider who's legs are only part way up their sides - that wasn't a problem for me as I broke the horse so it was all he was used too and this one looks to be ridden by a small person too
Can a real draft cross jump at top level - the UK's Ryans Son was a Shire x TB and managed it for many years even with his signature bucking as he went round - and he was only 15.2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0MgS0z-mTc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcY54HZw0Y


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I think she's really cute  

Heavy on the forehand and built downhill- much like mine haha. It seems like she is really not happy about the rider in the canter, but I can't blame her as the rider is bouncing all over. I would go see her in person.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Irish sport horses are usually awesome at jumping, especially eventing. I have a professional eventer acquaintance who has a beautiful 3/4 Irish sport horse 1/4 TB and he's one of the most amazing horses I've ever seen. Personally, most of them are able, but they must have a desire to do it. Go for it, she's beautiful and she looks like a nice ride! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

